# HTC Desire doesn't see the earphones any more, so keeps playing via the speaker.



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 14, 2011)

This evening I plugged in my earphones to find that the sound could not be heard except through the speaker. Also the little headphone symbol was not there either. I got home and tried another set which didn't work either.

I can take it to the Vodaphone shop as it is on a contract. Will they take it away and mumble something about 'come back in a few weeks' or what?

Anyone with similar tales to report what happens to phones that break down while on a contract.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

It's most likely an entirely mechanical process- when you insert the jack a small spring leaf in the socket makes a connection so the phone knows the headphones are there.  Have  a look and a bit of a gentle prod to try and release whatever gunge is in there.  Switch cleaner might help as well.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I guess it is purely mechanical, but it is too narrow to see in there. I don't really want to poke inside there for fear of causing more damage.  I really don't think introducing switch oil - if I had any, into a delicate electronic gizmo with soluble plastic parts is a good idea. There is no gunge in there and the annoying thing is that I don't often use the earphones but will be making a long train journey soon and will want to use them then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a warranty job.

Amazing what these phone places will do. I took a £25 phone back with a firmware prob, got a loan phone while it was fixed - replaced actually - came back without the case scratch.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 14, 2011)

When I had the same problem with a laptop someone suggested sticking a matchstick in there and giving it a little twirl as it was probably a bit of dust on the sensor.  I did and it worked.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2011)

If this is a switch contact and not a much-used earphone jack contact, this could make it worse.

There could be mileage in inserting the plug several times or borrowing a can of inert gas ... Alternatively it might be the firmware "ignoring" the socket - not sure what you do about that ..

I just checked, and on my phone you can select the "headset" profile even with no headset plugged in ...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not purely mechanical/electrical, it's software too. Have you restarted it?


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you rebooted the phone? That almost always sorts it out. I've had this problem with all the phones I've had - even the iPhone.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 14, 2011)

i had this with my desire, i spent 5 minutes on the bus trying to work out why my earphone were so quiet, even with the volume at max. it eventually dawned on me it was playing via the speaker. wondered why everyone was staring at me.

i took the hoover to it when i got home and it's been fine ever since. must have been gunk/dust in the socket.


----------

